
The Mill BLACKBIRD - g4k
https://vimeo.com/171939943
======
ocdtrekkie
Pretty nifty. Assuming the cost of this isn't exorbitant, I imagine there's
the possibility to save a lot of money on buying or renting various extremely
expensive vehicles for movies.

